# Sapphire HD 5750 1 GB GDDR5



## W1zzard (Oct 29, 2009)

Sapphire's HD 5750 is priced competitively below $150 and offers all the new features like DirectX 11, AMD Eyefinity, native HDMI & DP and more. Even though the cooler does not look like it, it works extremely well and keeps the card cool and very quiet. We were also able to overclock our sample by more than 20% which essentialy brings the HD 5750's performance to levels of the HD 5770.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome review Wizz. Does this card not run as hot as its bigger brothers? Ive noticed that they arent really cooling the memory chips on any of these. Granted, the top and vrm area is maybe cooled by the air from the centralized fan, but what about the bottom chips? Awesome OC performance though and looks like it can really crank out the FPS.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 5, 2009)

Speachless...It blows away everything at the performance/wat charts. This is truly a remarcable card. Any info on power consumption when OC-ed? Is it identical to a 5770?


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Nov 5, 2009)

an awesome budget card. I love how quiet it is and how well it overclocks.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Damn, sweet ass card.  Simply amazing.


----------



## DaJMasta (Nov 5, 2009)

Got mine a little more than a week ago for $110 (ebay, haven't seen that price since)... had some trouble with the HD5xx0 series and gigabyte motherboard combination, but a BIOS update seems to have cleared it up.  It runs silent in my system and I haven't needed to push it much yet, but that fugly cooler (though perhaps not as bad as the full on egg stock cooler) does a pretty good job.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Nov 5, 2009)

Umm wizz wats up with those benchmarks?
4850 faster than 4870,
gts250 faster than gtx260,
4770 faster than 4800 series,
gtx275 faster than gtx280,

Are those benchmarks Averaged out or sumthing?


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 5, 2009)

Gotta love those noise levels. I'd crossfire 2 of these for a powerful ultra-quiet rig


----------



## DarkOCean (Nov 5, 2009)

That cooler really impresed me the noise levels and the cooling performance are really good.
Awesome overclocking and awesome review.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Umm wizz wats up with those benchmarks?
> 4850 faster than 4870,
> gts250 faster than gtx260,
> 4770 faster than 4800 series,
> ...



which benchmarks are you looking at ?


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 6, 2009)

I assume one of the performance to watt/dollar charts.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 6, 2009)

maq_paki said:


> Umm wizz wats up with those benchmarks?
> 4850 faster than 4870,
> gts250 faster than gtx260,
> 4770 faster than 4800 series,
> ...



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/HD_5750/32.html

You are speaking of performance per USD. The 4850 performance per dollar is the best right now at evey resolution except 2560X1600. For the price related performance you could buy one or two 4850's and achieve the percent above 100 as a added bonus. Or you could view it as the 9400GT costs about twice as much per frame per second as does the 4850.




The real way to determine your graphics card needs if you are looking at it from a economic view is to determine your budget and performance needs and choose the card off the chart that fills both needs and has the highest value to performance ratio.


----------



## jessicafae (Nov 6, 2009)

Just for information, the 5750 does not have double precision support

http://www.geeks3d.com/20091014/radeon-hd-5770-has-no-double-precision-floating-point-support/

The 58xx, 48xx, and 4770 have double precision.
The 57xx 46xx 45xx 43xx do not have double precision

Might not matter for most users, but anyone hoping to use a 5750 for future OpenCL/DirectCompute applications that require double precision, it may not be supported.  Does not effect gaming.

edit: Personally I think this was a bad design decision. I think a card <$100 should be OK for removing a feature like this (56xx ...), but $150-$180 cards in this DX11/OpenCL/DirectCompute generation should have retained the double-precision support.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it's because the drivers don't support it yet.


----------



## coolpatrick (Feb 12, 2010)

i was able to reach only
815/1180
big difference compare to techpowerup review


----------

